# Google- Irritable bowel syndrome - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=gYTEy257mGkJ&imgurl=static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2009/1/21/1232550514695/endometriosis-woman_default.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>guardian.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Irritable bowel syndrome*guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>*Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is very common. In the UK, more than 1 in 5 women and 1 in 10 men have it. If you have IBS, it makes sense to talk to your *...*What is *irritable bowel syndrome*? <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr>What treatments work for *irritable bowel syndrome*? <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr>How common is *irritable bowel syndrome*? <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr><nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr> - <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr>
<nobr>all 11 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

